
Crazy marketing idea: Record your work. - hajrice
http://blog.getworkflo.com/2009/11/05/crazy-marketing-idea-record-your-work/
======
alain94040
Recording your work for promotional goals works when your audience can do your
job. Watching a chef will teach you how to cook. A programmer may enjoy
watching you code.

When your target audience doesn't directly have the skills to understand the
raw footage, that's when editing comes in. Think of all the documentaries on
PBS. They address I know nothing about, but provide me with enough background
information that I can follow what is going on. And in the process, I learned
something. Which is great.

~~~
hajrice
Yes. The thing is, in a startup there are so many roles that can be recorded
and flipped on the net. Marketing, deciscion making, design, good atmosphere
at the office, programming, ...

It's just crazy how big a market we can attract by following these principles.

Regarding the editing, I agree. Yet uploading the videos edited is very time
consuming even though it'll probably increase the spice of the video.

------
jsdalton
Crazy marketing idea #2: Put a link to your main website (i.e. getworkflo.com)
somewhere on your blog.

Read this article, saw the name and thought, "Hm, what is this workflo
product? I'll just click here on the top navigation...no...maybe the about
page?...no...surely on the sidebar...no...footer???...nope." Finally, I just
removed the "blog" subdomain from my browser's address bar in defeat.

Surely this is an obstacle you don't want other visitors to your blog to have
to overcome.

~~~
hajrice
Oh man! Thank you sooo much!!!!

I apologize for the inconvenience I may have made with this!!

~~~
jsdalton
Happens to the best of us. Cheers.

------
patio11
I think there are certainly advantages to exposing your working process to
your customers (and other folks who you may have need to market to -- my
business gets a lot of links because I have a blog that vanishingly few of my
customers ever read, links lead to SEO, etc etc). However, I'm not seeing the
gain between presenting focused highlights from your process and a live
stream.

Its sort of like "reality" television. After capturing several weeks of film,
it gets edited to within an inch of its life and strung into a narrative
framework by trained writers, to provide a 30 minute episode. With commercial
breaks.

An unedited stream of what I did to, e.g., fix a bug worthy of a blog post
would be confusing (bordering on incomprehensible) to anyone without
encyclopediatic knowledge of my code base and work practices. Which is, well,
everybody but me.

------
tptacek
Would love for this to be true, but I really want to hear a success story from
someone who actually build an audience on unscripted day-to-day work
recording.

~~~
hajrice
Well, I'm pretty sure you'll hear a success story about this from us. We're
implementing it.

------
motters
This might be ok for some types of business, but for software development it
would make very tedious viewing. There would be long boring periods where I'm
not typing or appearing to be doing anything at all, then brief periods of
furious typing.

------
mark_l_watson
There are a few technical bloggers I follow that I might watch a few 'at work'
screencasts.

However, I think I prefer the polished type of screencast where, for example,
someone shows good use of Emacs + Slime working with a remote server (just an
example :-)

